# The Uchiha Bros. vs The Senju Bros. (READ OP!!!)



## RedChidori (Sep 1, 2014)

It's a battle of brothers !



VS




Location: Amegakure
State of Mind: IC for all
Starting Distance: 20.5 feet away
Knowledge: The Uchiha Brothers have full knowledge on the Senju Bros. The Senju Brothers know that Sasuke and Itachi both have Susano'o.
Restrictions: None
Additional Info: Itachi is alive and has both his living and Edo feats minus the infinite healing and stamina. Hashirama and Tobirama are alive as well. Scenarios are of the following:

*SCENARIOS
Scenario 1: MS Sasuke (Kage Summit and Danzo Fight) and Sick MS Itachi (No Izanami or Shisui Crow) vs Alive Senju Brothers (Both Hashi and Tobi have their Part I Edo Feats ONLY!!!! Senjus are in Base, Uchiha have their 3T Sharingans activated. Tobirama can use Edo Tensei at ANY time; his summon is Edo Deidara and he starts off on his C2 Dragon. Uchiha Bros have Sealing Tags. Also, Hashirama can use Bringer of Darkness at ANY time.

Scenario 2: EMS Sasuke (Post Kabuto Fight with this as his Perfect Susano'o. Just for clarity, Sasuke also has his Bijuu Sized V3 Legged Susano'o. Healthy MS Itachi (with Izanami and Shisui Crow. Assume Itachi has V3 Legged Susano'o) vs Alive Senju Brothers with all of their feats, alive or Edo alike, minus the infinite stamina and healing obviously. Tobirama can summon Edo Kakuzu at ANY time in this particular scenario. The Uchiha have Sealing Tags.

Also, in this particular Scenario, The Uchiha start off with their EMS/MS activated. The Senju Bros in contrast, start off in Base.


Please provide a legitimate reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.*


*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! -RedChidori*


----------



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2014)

In Scenario 1, Itachi soloes. In Scenario 2, Hashirama soloes.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 1, 2014)

Scenario 1: Even old Hiruzen can handle them for a while. The Uchiha bros stomps them with Base arsenal, Edo Deidara may force them to use 1 MS tech and that's all.

Scenario 2: Sauce's PS slices Hashi's Mokuton as butter.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 1, 2014)

Scenario 1: MS Sasuke basically solo. Part 1 Senju Bro are *way* outclassed here. And Edo Deidara get beaten with only one MS technique form either of the bro and get sealed.

Scenario 2: EMS Sasuke solo since you give him his Rikudo Perfect Susano. Edo Kakuzu die in the crossfire. Without it Hashirama basically destroy them alone with superior firepower


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 1, 2014)

Uchiha bros take it. Part one Senju bros combined are weaker than Sakura. Sasuke can neutralize all of Deidara's bombs, and C0 isn't even a factor since it would kill the Senju Bros as well.

Scenario 2: Against that PS, I don't see what much else they could do but use Hiraishin to run away. Shinsuusenju is their greatest offense, but that PS chopped up something far bigger.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 1, 2014)

Either Uchiha can solo the first scenario with minimal difficulty. 

Scenario 2 I think its safe to say Sasuke is a bad matchup for Shodai. He has the mobility and Enton haxx to plow through his Mokuton and can finish him with Kirin. If you give him his Rikudo Susano'o then he rapes.

Uchiha high/extreme scenario 2.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Sep 1, 2014)

in the 1st scenario, with part one feats only, the senju bros loose with about mid diff imo.


in the 2nd scenario, shinsuusenju destroys sasukes PS. itachis legged susano easily gets destroyed by the barrage.


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 1, 2014)

Sauce's Rikudo PS can solo scenario 2
Itachi can solo scenario 1
Itachi can probs beat Tobirama on his own leaving Sauce to handle Hashi.
Idk how powerful yata mirror would be tho with the additional boost.
Yata mirror power depends on how easily they win, they still win tho.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 1, 2014)

Uchiha Bros Stomp Scenario 1 while Uchiha Bros win Scenarior 2 with extremely high difficulty.  Enton would overwhelm the mokuton and Itachi would definetly catch Hashirama offguard with Totsuka with this level of mayham on the battlefield.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 1, 2014)

Hashirama solos both  scenarios.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 1, 2014)

He spams mokuton forest until he catches the two and kills them. He can also use BoD and blind them which effectively ends any hope they got.


Then in Scenario 2 he just murder stomps with mokuton creatures.

Dont' forget this is "Alive Hashirama and Tobirama. They were never brought back to full power...but now they are...Good fucking luck.


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait Ichi are you saying part 1 edo hashi can solo hebi sauce and itachi?


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 1, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> He spams mokuton forest until he catches the two and kills them. He can also use BoD and blind them which effectively ends any hope they got.
> 
> 
> Then in Scenario 2 he just murder stomps with mokuton creatures.
> ...





I'm getting an irritated vibe from that post homeboy, you mad or nah :rofl?

Anyway, Sauce has his Rikudou PS, you know, the one with wings and is much faster than Madara's version? And Bringer of Darkness? Genjutsu specialists like the Uchiha Bros break that easily . And Itachi... Well, you already know he soloes .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only does Itachi have his Susano'o that has Spiritual Weapons, he also has Dat Crow and Izanami. What can Hashi and Tobi do against that? How can Hashirama defend against that?


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 1, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> I'm getting an irritated vibe from that post homeboy, you mad or nah :rofl?


I don't see how? Although I am not your homeboy.





> Anyway, Sauce has his Rikudou PS, you know, the one with wings and is much faster than Madara's version?


Yet far weaker and smaller than Madara's version. What keeps it from getting chakra drained? Nothing GG. Flower Tree world puts him asleep even inside Susanoo so GG.





> And Bringer of Darkness? Genjutsu specialists like the Uchiha Bros break that easily . And Itachi... Well, you already know he soloes .


They don't have eyesight to break it. There is an absence of light. And depends what source you see as being definitive manga says its genjutsu, yet the Databook doesn't classify it as a genjutsu.





> Not only does Itachi have his Susano'o that has Spiritual Weapons, he also has Dat Crow and Izanami. What can Hashi and Tobi do against that? How can Hashirama defend against that?[/SPOILER]



Dat Crow? Don't understand what you mean by that. Spiritual weapons are chakra drained, blocked and circumvented. Itachi himself said Izanami isn't effective in combat. He's going to go blind in one eye to stop an opponent for maybe 1 minute, especially these two shinobi's who clearly know themselves and have their own dreams and ideology unlike Kabuto.

What can the brothers do to stop Tobirama's mutually multiplying explosive tags? Or Hiraishin-Giri.

Or Hashirama if he enters SM and bring out the Shinsensenju and proceeds to bitch slap the fuck out of Itachi and Sasuke.

Although I will say PS Sasuke fares a hell of a lot better chance, but at the same time no restrictions for Hashirama nor Tobirama.



And don't bring up KotoA, it still has to be recharged from being used against Edo Itachi....lol.

But seriously KotoA may do something but if it doesn't get Hashirama its over. And Tobirama can hold his own by himself. His MMET can take out 2 people at the same time.


KotoAing Hashirama is the brothers only chance at achieving victory and thats a pretty high chance that he will since they have full knowledge. Stipulations heavily favor Uchiha brothers, but has to be or else they would get fodderstomped.

Didn't see KotoA is unrestricted so all you Uchiha fans have a good think playing with yourselves.


Nevermind its IC, Itachi isn't using any MS starting out IC and KotoA prolly won't get used at all given Itachi not wanting to waste it for a fight instead to change the events of something happening. Like changing Sasuke's mindset.

So the Senju's kill Itachi before he realizes he must use KotoA.

Senju bros.

Scenario 1- 10/10 no diff whatsoever
Sccenario 2- 7/10 high diff.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 1, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> I don't see how? Although I am not your homeboy.Yet far weaker and smaller than Madara's version. What keeps it from getting chakra drained? Nothing GG. Flower Tree world puts him asleep even inside Susanoo so GG.They don't have eyesight to break it. There is an absence of light. And depends what source you see as being definitive manga says its genjutsu, yet the Databook doesn't classify it as a genjutsu.
> 
> Dat Crow? Don't understand what you mean by that. Spiritual weapons are chakra drained, blocked and circumvented. Itachi himself said Izanami isn't effective in combat. He's going to go blind in one eye to stop an opponent for maybe 1 minute, especially these two shinobi's who clearly know themselves and have their own dreams and ideology unlike Kabuto.
> 
> ...



How do Senju Bros win 10/10 no diff when they only have Part I Edo Feats in Scenario 1 ? 

Did you not read the OP dawg? The Uchiha Bros start off in Scenario 2 with their EMS/MS Activated, do I need to repeat that?
IC or not them mothafuckas is active lol. Which means they'll be ready to bring the heat towards the Senju, literally .
Pulling that old databook card eh? That thing isn't even revelant anymore; Kishi could give two shits about it now. Doesn't matter if it has an absence of light, Sauce and Itachi break it rather easily; Genjutsu is their forte homie. Most specifically, Itachi's forte.

With PS Sasuke can easily fly over Flower Tree World and avoid it's odor. As for Itachi, Sauce can provide Big Bro with his Hawk and he can take the skies as well, avoiding the stench of Flower Tree World. Also, Sasuke's PS is much more faster than Madara's PS and can simply dodge and evade  Shinsensenju's attacks and slash through them shits in a butter-like fashion, similar to what he did to those Chibaku Tensei meteors. And please explain to me how the fuck is Sasuke's _Rikidou Susano'o is weaker than Madara's EMS Perfect Susano'o  ?_

Hiraishingiri gets trolled by Enton Coated Susano'o ribcage or V2 Susano'o . Paper Bombs are tanked by either Uchiha via Susano'o or trolled by Crow Bunshins. Hell, even a good ol' Substitution Jutsu . And I'm serious about the Substitution Jutsu too. 

Itachi's Spiritual Weapons troll Hashi and Tobi's jutsu big time, including Mokuton Dragon. Itachi wields *Spiritual, I'll say it again so you can understand, SPIRITUAL WEAPONS that aren't made of Chakra. So how in the world do they get "chakra drained", or "circumvented"? How the fuck do you "block" a weapon that absorbs all it pierces  :rofl?* It's a well-known fact that he's essentially invincible with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, end of story . 

Uchihas have full knowledge on all their abilities so you can expect Itachi to use Dat Crow (A.K.A. Shisui Crow) and use Hashirama as his puppet until he commands him to commit Hara-Kiri . Especially since they *know how dangerous their opponents are.* Sauce and The Weasel will hold nothing back and strike continuously at The Senju Bros, especially Hashirama.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> How do Senju Bros win 10/10 no diff when they only have Part I Edo Feats in Scenario 1 ?


Versatility of mokuton and Tobirama's high powered suitons.


> With PS Sasuke can easily fly over Flower Tree World and avoid it's odor. As for Itachi, Sauce can provide Big Bro with his Hawk and he can take the skies as well, avoiding the stench of Flower Tree World. Also, Sasuke's PS is much more faster than Madara's PS and can simply dodge and evade  Shinsensenju's attacks and slash through them shits in a butter-like fashion, similar to what he did to those Chibaku Tensei meteors. And please explain to me how the fuck is Sasuke's _Rikidou Susano'o is weaker than Madara's EMS Perfect Susano'o  ?_


HAHAHAHAHAHa OK. You know I hate arguing with you.

FlowerTree world takes effect very quickly the Kages couldn't do nothing about it despite Tsunade having knowledge on the technique. Shinsensenju is just to large to evade and he slash once and before he can readjust for another slash he gets bitch slapped.

Did Sasuke's ever show the destructive capacity that Madara's showed....NO it didn't.


> Hiraishingiri gets trolled by Enton Coated Susano'o ribcage or V2 Susano'o . Paper Bombs are tanked by either Uchiha via Susano'o or trolled by Crow Bunshins. Hell, even a good ol' Substitution Jutsu . And I'm serious about the Substitution Jutsu too.


Hiraishin circumvents the defenses.

Mutually Multiplying Explosive Tags, isn't getting tanked by either's fullest form of Susanoo. No Substitution wouldn't work as it would still be hard to escape the blast radius.




> Itachi's Spiritual Weapons troll Hashi and Tobi's jutsu big time. It's a well-known fact that he's essentially invincible with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, end of story .


Its a well-known fact that Yata Mirror can be circumvented and its a no limits fallacy. Totsuka is large and can be seen. Also Mokuton bunshins GG.



> Uchihas have full knowledge on all their abilities so you can expect Itachi to use Dat Crow (A.K.A. Shisui Crow) and use Hashirama as his puppet until he commands him to commit Hara-Kiri . Especially since they *know how dangerous their opponents are.* Sauce and The Weasel will hold nothing back and strike continuously at The Senju Bros, especially Hashirama.


Hashirama has mokuton bunshins so that drastically reduces the chances of getting KotoA'd and Tobirama can use KB.

You are seriously mistake about KotoA's mechanics. He can't control Hashirama like a puppet, he must give him a subtle command to overwrite his experiences to where Hashirama thinks its him acting on his own instead of knowing he is in a genjutsu. Choose your command wisely.

And Tobirama will flank them and blow the fuck out of them.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 2, 2014)

People still believing Madara's EMS Perfect Susano is stronger than a Rikudo Perfect Susano


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2014)

It has the feats and Sasuke's don't that why he need more than 10 slashes to destroy the CT meteor.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 2, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> It has the feats and Sasuke's don't that why he need more than 10 slashes to destroy the CT meteor.





Power-scaling exist if there's a lack of feat


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 2, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Suitons block LoS, and Mokuton can keep going.
> 
> Plz stop with the N word it offends me.
> Ok and then Hashirama turtles up under a mountain of mokuton and makes the forest touch the atmosphere.
> ...



  Mothafucka what? The only reason there were multiple slashes is because Sasuke was cutting those meteors with *BOTH of his swords simultaneously! And in the next panel we can see as clear as day that Sasuke cut open one meteor with one sword.* Once again, stop the biased bullshit. The real fact is that Sasuke's PS & Madara's PS have the _same destructive capacity._

And what the hell do you mean "Sasuke's PS can't fly? Are you fucking blind or are you talkin out your ass cuz we can clearly see Sasuke's PS _flying in the air ._ Stop the bullshit homie.

Suitons block line of sight? Katons to turn em into steam. Mokuton Bunshins get bent over too .

That mountain of Mokuton gets dealt with via Enton weapons or Yasaka Magatama .

Some mountains are dormant volcanoes, that's a fact. Notice I said "some" not "all" IchLiebe. S-O-M-E, some .

A bundle of some flimsy ass paper bombs ain't blowing up a goddamn fully developed Susano'o bruh , what are you smoking? Meth? Crack? Let me know so that I can get you some psychiatric help and rehab. Especially Itachi's Yata Mirror tanking that shit with such ease a caveman can do it . Even without Yata Mirror, that lil baby explosion would be tanked by V2. The same V2 that withstood Kirin, which said jutsu eviscerated the Uchiha Hideout. I doubt those little paper bombs can replicate Kirin's feat of busting a a mini-mountain.

Uh Kotoamatsukami is the ultimate HAX Genjutsu bar Infinite Tsukuyomi; no matter what the victim does once he/she is caught nothing can be done about it because they won't even KNOW they're under Koto's illusion. Their fate is in the hands of the caster and in this case, Itachi mind controls Hashirama into suicide or killing Tobirama. Hell, even both . Besides, I specifically said in the OP Hashi and Tobi *only know about Susano'o.* They may have experience with Uchihas but not Uchiha Genjutsu of Kotoamatsukami's caliber. Try again playboy.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Mothafucka what? The only reason there were multiple slashes is because Sasuke was cutting those meteors with *BOTH of his swords simultaneously! And in the next panel we can see as clear as day that Sasuke cut open one meteor with one sword.* Once again, stop the biased bullshit. The real fact is that Sasuke's PS & Madara's PS have the _same destructive capacity._
> 
> And what the hell do you mean "Sasuke's PS can't fly? Are you fucking blind or are you talkin out your ass cuz we can clearly see Sasuke's PS _flying in the air ._ Stop the bullshit homie.


Yet Madara would've obliterated the meteors with one slash. And no in one panel you can see his Susanoo jump into the sky off a rock.

Here both are shown, multiple slashes to cut the meteor and make it ineffective(didn't come apart with one slash) and Sasuke's Susanoo having to jump.

Sasuke cut open one meteor with one sword.



> Suitons block line of sight? Katons to turn em into steam. Mokuton Bunshins get bent over too .


No it doesn't, Suitons>Katons, especially given Tobirama's suiton mastery. Your talking out your ass now. And see Mokuton bunshins, a legitimate threat and you just discard it to the side without addressing it.



> That mountain of Mokuton gets dealt with via Enton weapons or Yasaka Magatama .


Yea Enton Swords have a good way through, but can be wrapped up and chakra drained. Yasaka magatama's aren't doing much against it, they don't have the destructive capacity...oh and Please post "Itachi's" Magatama feat, not "Madara's".


> Some mountains are dormant volcanoes, that's a fact. Notice I said "some" not "all" IchLiebe. S-O-M-E, some .


And some are not, have we ever seen a volcano in the NarutoVerse. I don't think so.


> A bundle of some flimsy ass paper bombs ain't blowing up a goddamn fully developed Susano'o bruh , what are you smoking? Meth? Crack? Let me know so that I can get you some psychiatric help and rehab. Especially Itachi's Yata Mirror tanking that shit with such ease a caveman can do it . Even without Yata Mirror, that lil baby explosion would be tanked by V2. The same V2 that withstood Kirin, which said jutsu eviscerated the Uchiha Hideout. I doubt those little paper bombs can replicate Kirin's feat of busting a a mini-mountain.


Fucking please, those feats dont' compare in the least bit. Did you even open the link? The sheer size is astounding and the force behind it more so. We all seen how big Gamakichi had gotten and he was dwarfed by the explosion, it would almost stand as tall as Madara's PS. Nothing to be laughed at surely.



> Uh Kotoamatsukami is the ultimate HAX Genjutsu bar Infinite Tsukuyomi; no matter what the victim does once he/she is caught nothing can be done about it because they won't even KNOW they're under Koto's illusion. Their fate is in the hands of the caster and in this case, Itachi mind controls Hashirama into suicide or killing Tobirama. Hell, even both . Besides, I specifically said in the OP Hashi and Tobi *only know about Susano'o.* They may have experience with Uchihas but not Uchiha Genjutsu of Kotoamatsukami's caliber. Try again playboy.


Yet is ineffective against clones of which these two ninjas were one of the first to use and perfect them to such an extent.

Yet they have been trained to kill Uchihas since they could walk. They know how the Uchiha's fight and the jutsu they use(genjutsu) and its common knowledge that to fight an Uchiha then your best bet is to outnumber them.

Not to mention actively targeting the real Hashirama(which is impossible) to use it. 

 And actually wasn't Tobirama the teacher of Shishui's father?(I don't know if it was ever confirmed or not)


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 2, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Yet Madara would've obliterated the meteors with one slash. And no in one panel you can see his Susanoo jump into the sky off a rock.
> 
> Here both are shown, multiple slashes to cut the meteor and make it ineffective(didn't come apart with one slash) and Sasuke's Susanoo having to jump.
> 
> ...



Bullshit. Sasuke's Susano'o clearly spread it's wings and took flight. How the heck do you not fly when you have fucking wings ? That's like saying I can't punch anything and I have a functioning fist. 

Sasuke did obliterate those meteors in one slash, it's just that he did it with *two freakin swords at once.* Stevie fuckin Wonder can see that shit from a million light years away bro .

Throughout the whole series we see Katons turning Suitons when they clash, like here and here, you can see Madara jumping into the steam after the jutsus dispersed in the bottom right side of the panel.

Ok I'll give you that too, Mokuton Dragon absorbs Enton. But that Mokuton isn't stopping Sasuke from using that Bijuu Sized Legged V3 of his chopping through it with regular Susano'o swords . Oh and Madara's YM is more powerful than Itachi's YM anyway. But I still think Itachi's YM can take out a few branches, if not blow a hole through those  pesky trees .

Well, we don't know if the mountain Madara destroyed was a dormant volcano. It could've been, or maybe it couldn't. Who knows? I was just stating a mere theory anyway .

Oh ok so an explosion of a few paper bombs = a bolt of _directed lightning, lightning that completely eviscerated the Uchiha Hideout. A hideout of which that lies upon a mini-mountain ?_ Man please, get that crap outta here. Kirin's destructive capacity and explosion >>>> Tobirama's paper bomb destructive capacity and explosion. Gamakichi would've been dwarfed in comparison to Kirin as well.

The fact that Tobirama trained Kagami, who was the descendant/speculated father of Shisui has nothing to do with Kotoamatsukami. Kagami didn't have Koto, let alone a Mangekyo Sharingan . With the Sharingan Uchiha can see Chakra, and they can tell the real ones from the clones in a hurry . I'm sure Uchiha like Sasuke and Itachi, who are both much more powerful and smarter than the past Uchiha bar Madara, can find a way to troll the Senju Bros . Besides the only real reason Mokuton Bunshin worked on Madara is because his Sharingan was off when he and Hashi's clone clashed and said clone literally backstabbed him. If Madara wasn't low on Chakra and his Sharingan wasn't burnt out from that hellacious fight with the real Hashirama, he woulda won.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 3, 2014)

AIn't got much time but just to quickly address something.


Bottom left panel, you can clearly see the Susanoo jump, now if it could fly, would it not just do a maneuver to get around it which would take less time?


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 3, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> AIn't got much time but just to quickly address something.
> 
> 
> Bottom left panel, you can clearly see the Susanoo jump, now if it could fly, would it not just do a maneuver to get around it which would take less time?



Yeah, Susano'o spread it's wings, _*jumped*_, and *then* took flight. You can clearly see that. You telling me Susano'o's wings are inert and just for design? Kakashi's Susano'o has wings and you can clearly see that it's wings flap and he flew into the air, catching Sakura. And you can see *here that Sasuke is flying down towards Kaguya in the bottom left corner.* Quit being biased and downplaying Sasuke's abilities.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 3, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Yeah, Susano'o spread it's wings, _*jumped*_, and *then* took flight. You can clearly see that. You telling me Susano'o's wings are inert and just for design? Kakashi's Susano'o has wings and you can clearly see that it's wings flap and he flew into the air, catching Sakura. And you can see *here that Sasuke is flying down towards Kaguya in the bottom left corner.* Quit being biased and downplaying Sasuke's abilities.



Your second scan is called "Falling" not "Flying".


As for your first scan that was Kakashi's that showed that. Notice the flapping is absent from Sasuke's.


Also Naruto said it was different type of Susanoo
*here that Sasuke is flying down towards Kaguya in the bottom left corner.*


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 4, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Your second scan is called "Falling" not "Flying".
> 
> 
> As for your first scan that was Kakashi's that showed that. Notice the flapping is absent from Sasuke's.
> ...



Naruto said it was _"cooler"_, not much difference besides design, possibly. We haven't seen his Susano'o in color or anything of that nature. 

Well here we see Sasuke's Susano'o in the air before and after being hit by Kaguya's Chakra Arms. Which means he was flying in the air as he was engaging her. And in my previous scan Sasuke was _flying downward_ at Kaguya, just because we didn't see his wings flap doesn't mean he was just simply freefalling. In this same old scan that we both maliciously used shows that Sasuke's Susano'o *jumped,* *spread its wings and flew into Juudara's meteors,* *slashing meteors left and right using both swords simultaneously and individually.*.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Sep 4, 2014)

Stopped reading at sasuke's susano can't fly lmao


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2014)

Hashirama soloes. I didn't read the op btw.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hashirama soloes. I didn't read the op btw.



Well that defeats the purpose of the thread .


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't fucking care because any argument I make you disregard.


Mutually Multiplying Explosives tags(especially given Tobirama has an ET zombie) then its a viable win and a quick one at that.

Hashirama is to versatile and can overwhelm them. KotoA has like a 40% chance of hitting imo, and thats taking into account that he might or might not have mokuton bunshins made, and the chances of hitting a bunshin instead of him.


The Uchiha's have to get lucky to win. 


And I found a scan that confirms Sasuke's Susanoo can fly, 3 days ago.

_Rinbo: Hengoku_

Plus when they went to the lava world but that could've been because of the heat generated from the lava.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 5, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Yet you must prove that you are.Wasting precious chakra on a Et Zombie, not to mention he can just blow him self up and push off Amaterasu and then regen. Notice how I didn't say Deidara attacks, but Tobirama uses him as a medium for MMET.
> 
> MMET dwarfed Gamakichi. Unless you got a scan showing that Susanoo can withstand that type of damage and that much then it can't. Tsunade's punch did alot of damage to Susanoo yet in terms of force MMET is leagues above it.
> 
> ...



No matter what Edo Deidara is still hard countered by Sasuke's Raiton. He gets sealed regardless . Tobirama can use Deidara for a decoy all he wants, Sasuke and Itachi can either tank the explosion or evade the explosion   

So what MMET dwarfed Gamakichi? Like I said before, Kirin can dwarf him too. I've already provided the scan in my last post; V2 Susano'o saved Itachi from *certain* death against Kirin. He said it himself. Tsunade's punch cracked and bust Madara's Susano'o _ribcage, not V2._ Of course an overkill-ish jutsu like MMET is leagues above a _punch,_ that's blatantly obvious . But can MMET's explosion do what Sasuke's Kirin did to the Uchiha Hideout and the mini-mountain that lies upon it? I think not .

Hashirama's Mokuton Bunshins won't do much, except get obliterated and cut to pieces by the Uchiha . The Sharingan can distinguish the real and the fake quickly, so they won't be a big problem. How is Yasaka Magatama a non-factor? It can wipe out Hashirama and his clones if he's not careful. Not to mention Sasuke has arrows to deal with Hashi's trees in Scenario 1 .

IchLiebe how many times do I have to friggin say it? *SASUKE'S RIKUDO PERFECT SUSANO'O COULD ALWAYS FLY !* We clearly say the mothafucka take flight when he jumped into Juudara's Chibaku Tensei meteors, slashing them one by one. If he was "gliding" like you say he was, he would've descended down right after cutting the meteors . The scans I've provided proved it already; you can sit there and deny it all you want, but it's a fact! You've already proven my point further and made yourself  look like a fuckin biased idiot homie . There's nothing more to say, we've been going back and forth over this shit debating the same thing. SO,.. Let's just agree to disagree, and leave it at that. Aight?


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2014)

Is IchLiebe seriously debating that Sasuke's Rikudo PS can't fly?


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 5, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> No matter what Edo Deidara is still hard countered by Sasuke's Raiton. He gets sealed regardless . Tobirama can use Deidara for a decoy all he wants, Sasuke and Itachi can either tank the explosion or evade the explosion


And yet Deidara isn't in control Tobirama has him set on auto-pilot(going for the kill) and when an opening is presented will us MMET as he said he created that technique for using in conjunction with ET.

They aren't dodging Deidara's explosives as well as TobiramasMMET, Suitons, and Hashirama's Mokuton and Mokuton clone blitz.


> So what MMET dwarfed Gamakichi? Like I said before, Kirin can dwarf him too. I've already provided the scan in my last post; V2 Susano'o saved Itachi from *certain* death against Kirin. He said it himself. Tsunade's punch cracked and bust Madara's Susano'o _ribcage, not V2._ Of course an overkill-ish jutsu like MMET is leagues above a _punch,_ that's blatantly obvious . But can MMET's explosion do what Sasuke's Kirin did to the Uchiha Hideout and the mini-mountain that lies upon it? I think not .


Are you fucking serious. V2 Susanoo. Not to mention that Kirin was supposed to be a piercing attack and yet couldn't pierce a v2 Susanoo given the force behind it.? Please. 

MMET's destructive capacity is way above Kirin and it has different mechanics. 


> Hashirama's Mokuton Bunshins won't do much, except get obliterated and cut to pieces by the Uchiha . The Sharingan can distinguish the real and the fake quickly, so they won't be a big problem.


And Madara made a 
[/quote]No only Madara could see through Mokuton bunshins with "his" eye techniques, and specifically noted that. Plenty of other Uchihas had to fight Hashirama aswell.

*"but even for someone like itachi, at that range, it would be impossible to control someone so precisely."*



> How is Yasaka Magatama a non-factor? It can wipe out Hashirama and his clones if he's not careful. Not to mention Sasuke has arrows to deal with Hashi's trees in Scenario 1 .


Maybe his clones but not him, especially given his durability, Sage mode and passive regen that was similar to Tsunade's. Itachi's Yasaka Magatama's are weak compared to Madara's that he used against Gaara and Co. Explosive tags have shown the same destructive capacity that Itachi's Magatamas' did against Kabuto.





> IchLiebe how many times do I have to friggin say it? *SASUKE'S RIKUDO PERFECT SUSANO'O COULD ALWAYS FLY !* We clearly say the mothafucka take flight when he jumped into Juudara's Chibaku Tensei meteors, slashing them one by one.


Jumped is the key word, and attacking each meteor multiple times to get through it.





> If he was "gliding" like you say he was, he would've descended down right after cutting the meteors . The scans I've provided proved it already; you can sit there and deny it all you want, but it's a fact! You've already proven my point further and made yourself  look like a fuckin biased idiot homie . There's nothing more to say, we've been going back and forth over this shit debating the same thing. SO,.. Let's just agree to disagree, and leave it at that. Aight?


Me a biased idiot? Damn son no need to get mad.

I do change my mind after all this debating though

Senjus take: Scenario 1- 10/10 no diff. and Scenario 2-9/10 mid diff. The Kings on Konoha reign supreme.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 5, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> And yet Deidara isn't in control Tobirama has him set on auto-pilot(going for the kill) and when an opening is presented will us MMET as he said he created that technique for using in conjunction with ET.
> 
> They aren't dodging Deidara's explosives as well as TobiramasMMET, Suitons, and Hashirama's Mokuton and Mokuton clone blitz.
> Are you fucking serious. V2 Susanoo. Not to mention that Kirin was supposed to be a piercing attack and yet couldn't pierce a v2 Susanoo given the force behind it.? Please.
> ...


No only Madara could see through Mokuton bunshins with "his" eye techniques, and specifically noted that. Plenty of other Uchihas had to fight Hashirama aswell.

*"but even for someone like itachi, at that range, it would be impossible to control someone so precisely."*

Maybe his clones but not him, especially given his durability, Sage mode and passive regen that was similar to Tsunade's. Itachi's Yasaka Magatama's are weak compared to Madara's that he used against Gaara and Co. Explosive tags have shown the same destructive capacity that Itachi's Magatamas' did against Kabuto.Jumped is the key word, and attacking each meteor multiple times to get through it.
Me a biased idiot? Damn son no need to get mad.

I do change my mind after all this debating though

Senjus take: Scenario 1- 10/10 no diff. and Scenario 2-9/10 mid diff. The Kings on Konoha reign supreme.[/QUOTE]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would reply to _everything_ you said but I wanna stay true to my word and not argue with you again.

In short, I'm not mad, just telling it like it is . My point stands as well

Scenario 1: *Uchiha Bros. Take It Mid-Diff  

Scenario 2: Uchiha Bros. Take It High/Extreme-Diff  .*


----------

